# Sticky  discontinued decals/ stickers



## anytide

ttt


----------



## ScorpionFish

2007 Etec looking clean thanks to discontinueddecals! I didn’t apply the complete set, only the main stickers.


----------



## Tarpontamer69

Thanks for the link


----------

